# Pregnancy Discharges!! (dont look if squeamish!!)



## nuttymummy

So....theres bound to be LOTS of threads in third tri about discharges n mucus plugs etc

so i thought id set this thread up so people can look at a glance n compare theirs to see if its normal...or if they need to seek medical advice.

theres so many different kinds that it can get confusing as to whats 'normal!'
u can get clear liquid, snotty, sticky, pink, brown ,green ,clear, yellow, white, creamy, water....its endless :rofl:

ive gathered some info and some pics off the internet.....so hope this thread is of some use to us on the 'home run!' im also trying to keep it on the first page as i think it could be reassuring to some of those who dont know what to expect.

ok...lets get to it!: :happydance:

*MUCUS PLUG*

Throughout pregnancy, a mucus plug blocks the opening of the cervix to prevent bacteria from entering the uterus. Before labor, this mucus plug is expelled so that the cervix can open to allow the baby to pass through during labor and birth.

*How soon after my mucus plug passes will labor begin?*
Passing a mucus plug is a sign that your cervix is dilating and your body is starting to prepare for birth. Labor could be hours, days, or even weeks away as the cervix gradually opens over time.

*What does a mucus plug look like?*
A mucus plug may be clear, slightly pink or blood tinged in color. It may be stringy mucus or sticky discharge. Some women may not even notice the loss of their mucus plug because there is already an increase in vaginal discharge during pregnancy.

*PICS*
https://www.ambiguous.org/quinn/images/pregnancy/mucous-plug3.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f326/maltenderfer/The%20Bump/IMG_0206.jpg
God i really wish i hadnt started eating my dinner whilst searching for these pics!! :sick::rofl:
*
Other discharge*

*What is normal vaginal discharge?*

Normal vaginal discharge during pregnancy called leukorrhea is thin, white, milky and mild smelling. Leukorrhea is normal and nothing for you to worry about.

During pregnancy do not:

* Use tampons (they can introduce new germs into the vagina)
* Douche (this can interrupt the normal balance and lead to a vaginal infection)
* Assume that it is a vaginal infection and treat it yourself

During pregnancy do:

* Use panty liners if it makes you more comfortable
* Notify your doctor at your appointment of any changes
*
What is abnormal vaginal discharge?*

If the vaginal discharge is green or yellowish, strong smelling, accompanied by redness, or itching, you may have a vaginal infection. One of the most common vaginal infections during pregnancy is candidiasis, also known as a yeast infection. Your doctor can easily treat vaginal infections. Other causes of abnormal discharge during pregnancy could also be a sign of an STD.


While most of the time vaginal discharge is completely normal and even beneficial, in some instances it may indicate a problem. You should see your doctor about any vaginal discharge that is heavier or different than expected during pregnancy, since the stakes may be higher than usual -- some vaginal infections (though not all) may be associated with preterm labor or problematic births, and it's important to diagnose and treat them before complications develop. Here are signs that you should call your doctor right away:

spotting or bleeding
discharge that looks like cottage cheese (WTF!!???)
discharge that smells like yeast or bread
green or yellow discharge
irritation or itching of the vaginal lips
pain during urination or sex

*Meconium*
Meconium is a common word you will hear during pregnancy and after the birth of your baby. It is a completely normal thing but can also be very dangerous.

When babies are developing in utero during pregnancy they ingest amniotic fluid and excrete it everyday which passes out through your own kidneys and urination. Meconium is the first stool a baby passes which is also a build-up of material gained during pregnancy and which must be expelled after birth.

Sometimes babies will pass their first stool, meconium, while they are still in utero. Depending on how severe it is and how close to delivery it happens, it can be dangerous or no problem at all.

Meconium is a greenish-black color and very sticky, tarry in its texture. If a baby passes it after birth there is no danger to it and it just naturally leaves the baby's body in the first few days after birth.

Meconium can pose real danger when it is passes in utero. A baby who becomes stressed for some reason during pregnancy may pass the meconium which then becomes mixed with amniotic fluid and something the baby can get into the lungs if not handled properly.

There is no way to know if meconium has passed until the birth of the baby. When the amniotic sac, or water, breaks, the color of it tells the story. A normal color would be a clear one and one with meconium could be either green or yellow. A yellow color indicates the meconium is very old and has been inside the uterus for an unknown amount of time. A green color means it is more recent and if it has particles to it, poses more of a health risk to the baby. 

https://lh5.google.com/ben.temchine/R-4AFYl1JVI/AAAAAAAAACQ/Z9mJHQ8ZK1c/450px-Meconium.jpg?imgmax=800

ok...that will do for now!!


----------



## ShadowRat

DUDE. NOT cool!!! :rofl:

I'm sure it'll be useful info tho Nutty, just... Really, not cool pictures!!! :sick:

:rofl:


----------



## Peanut78

Thanks I found that useful!!! Are both the first 2 pic's plug's....? 

xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Yuck but very useful!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol...thats what i was thinking....im just glad nothing resembles my beans n sausage.

do u think i should take them off? its just that i thought a pic of the mucus plug might be helpful (seeing as that what most threads are about these days?)


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> Here are signs that you should call your doctor right away:
> 
> spotting or bleeding
> *discharge that looks like cottage cheese (WTF!!???)*

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

Peanut....yes both are mucus plugs.
at least we know what to look for.....i didnt seem to lose mine in first pregnancy!!??


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> lol...thats what i was thinking....im just glad nothing resembles my beans n sausage.
> 
> do u think i should take them off? its just that i thought a pic of the mucus plug might be helpful (seeing as that what most threads are about these days?)

No! Don't take it off, it is very useful stuff, you've been very good to put it together! We have to get over squeamishness, I figure! :happydance:

:hugs: for Nutty :winkwink:

Shadow xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol shadow.....i just had to put that in there.....i cant imagine anything like cottage cheese coming from down there!! nor has anyone ever explained having anything like it!


----------



## nuttymummy

awww fanx! xx


----------



## happygirl

OK....first of all EEEWWWWW.......!!!!!!!

but on another hand,really usefull nutty! thank you 

xxx


----------



## angelstardust

You can get cottage cheese discharge with thrush. It's like clumps of white with a thin fluid, looks more like off milk.... eurgh! (and I only know cos some dirty mare left it on the toilet seat when I was in hospital with DS1, if you think it's bad enough seeing yoru won, it's worse seeing (and smelling) someone elses!!!):hissy:


----------



## nuttymummy

angelstardust :shock::sick:

omg thats well bad!! ive never even heard of it being like that before!!!
god i dont know what worse...that or a mucus plug! :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

nuttymummy said:


> angelstardust :shock::sick:
> 
> omg thats well bad!! ive never even heard of it being like that before!!!
> god i dont know what worse...that or a mucus plug! :rofl:

It's worse when it aint yours whatever it is!!!!

But this woman had had thrush for a while and didn't do anything about it, she just kept washing in the bidet, so it got worse and worse.


----------



## nuttymummy

:sick: OMG

id have complained! i cant stand walking into a toilet when someones left streaks down the bowl...nevermind if someone had left something on the SEAT!!

but some people have no shame.....my mum works aa a caretaker in a health centre....n some of the stories she comes home with are horrendous!


----------



## welshwarriors

Great thread....very helpful.


----------



## pimplebum

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hang on just going to be:sick:
its very usefull to know though thanks


----------



## Tsia

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 

Thanks thats useful info.. cos I have been getting bits that look like pic 2.. but only little bits. Could be my mucas plug coming away. 

still.. it turned my tum a bit! :sick: lol :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I knew I shouldn't have looked at the pictures! Was gonna read and then avoid the pictures but I couldn't...do officially feel sick but veryvery helpful thanks! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My musuc plug didnt have that much colouring lol. 
Could tell was on the loo paper but completely see through, that was in actual labour.


----------



## amylw1

Tsia said:


> :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:
> 
> Thanks thats useful info.. cos I have been getting bits that look like pic 2.. but only little bits. Could be my mucas plug coming away.
> 
> still.. it turned my tum a bit! :sick: lol :rofl:

snap - pic 2 since they did internal but they did say it could loosen bits of plug.


----------



## Ducky77

NIce pictures :)


----------



## please08

Ohhhhhhhh Mannnnnnnn........Useful info but FECKKKKKKKKKK I've not suffered once from vomitting til now :rofl: People always write TMI but I never tend to believe it I will now :rofl:


----------



## june09

Very ewww but very useful, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dukechick

Great thread!

Funny, cuz when I lost my plug last week, it looked like the first one. And the stuff that's coming out of me today, looks like the second one! LOL...... sounds like I'm losing more of my plug.


----------



## kimfrye661

Not like you care but the cottage cheese thing....yeah its gross. When I was younger I was stupid and decided it was a good idea to have sex with my boyfriend on the beach...sand and sex dont mix...and I got a bad infection from it.:( IT WAS AWFUL.

Those pictures were pretty bad though, I think the worst was the meconium...YUCK!!


----------



## LilMama2be

Ugh ewwww lol.
I didn't know there was gunna be PICS.
I was just expecting some "tmi" haha

ugh ew. hahah oh well.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol,i love how nearly every reply begins with ewwwww :rofl: AND even though i said dont look if squeamish.....its had tons of views!!curiosity gets the better of us sometimes i think!! :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

just thought id say.......pic 2 of the mucus plug...is about HALF of the mucus plug.

and have just found out extra info.........if its really clear like second pic,it can take days or weeks for labour to start, but if its pink or got red streaks in, you have a good chance of going into labour in 24 hours!

:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for the very informative but *EXTREMELY GROSS* thread Nutty :rofl: I wouldn't have had a clue what to look for so it is a really good post!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol its news to me too....i didnt seem to lose one in the first pregnancy!! :rofl:


----------



## tink

ooo i've had the same as in pic 2 this morn,but its not very 'plug' like,just very stretchy,as in pic!
Not sure what to think as i have never had this previously with any of my 4 children.....heres hoping its a good sign!
Thanks for a very informative thread! x


----------



## nuttymummy

no probs.... i had same as in pic 2 yesterday morning, but got lots of period type pains with it. im sure it will be a fair few weeks before i go into labour though!


----------



## celine

Oops I wish I was finished eating when i saw this too LOL but tx for helpfull :)


----------



## happygirl

i want mine to be pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sorry,tantrum finished! LOL! 
:rofl:

can i ask...is it just the once that you loose the plug? 'cause i have had pic 2 twice now??? 

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

pic 2 is PART of the plug, so you could be loosing bits of your plug rather than loose it all at once, and plugs can regenerate too!! but i dont think your will regenerate being so close to due date!! lets hope you get to meet your LO soon!


----------



## happygirl

thanks nutty :hug:

the funny thing is when i was early pregnant,it was my worst fear to look down there and see ANYTHING coming out of me! LOL... but now everytime i go to the loo hoping something will be there!! :rofl:

:)


----------



## joeyjo

Great thread but eewww on the pics - and I see gross things at work all the time!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol IKWYM i will be the same at your stage!! i popped at 38 weeks last time....so u could meet ur LO very soon!!!


----------



## happygirl

hopefully!! fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## pimplebum

good info thought i would just move it back to page 1


----------



## nuttymummy

awww thanks!! i just hope it helps alot of people!


----------



## andbabymakes3

Ick ick icky ick. Seriously. Ick ick ick. 

But thanks...cos I have no idea what it will look like when it happens...and with all of the weird stuff that goes on...ahem...down below...during pregnancy, it all gets a bit confusing!


----------



## pimplebum

thanks nuttymummy good information as noone nows what to expect when lossing plug


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks......just hoping the pics arent making too many people gag!! :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Wow this has helped me alot and i was going to be asking soonish about the plug etc, thank you, your a star!!! xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I was like..whoa hello :p. 

It made me feel better knowing what to look for though. I was nervous about that.


----------



## jelr

That is definitely not for the faint hearted :rofl: - But definitely usefull Nutty.

Thanks a million and just wanted to keep it up on the first page.


----------



## Kimberly28

Thanks! I was actually hunting for this thread earlier today. I've looked it over again to see if I can figure out my quandary but can't seem to make heads or tails of it. Let's see if you ladies can give me some insight or opinions on this.(warning TMI!!!) Hubby and I made love yesterday morning. :blush: Last night I was taking a shower and suddenly this kinda big glob of clear/slightly yellowish color loose jelly blob thing falls out into the shower floor(SORRY FOR TMI!!!). I'm not sure if its from our little escapades that morning or if I've lost my plug or at least part of it. I don't know what to think. Could this be the mucus plug? Or just remnants from him that morning? :blush::blush: I figure that it could be since I'm now 30 weeks. Any insight or opinions on this would be very much appreciated!! Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## Dukechick

Hmmm... I'm wondering if having sex made it come out? Mine came out a day after an internal exam (but 7 weeks ahead you).


----------



## nuttymummy

Kimberly28 said:


> Thanks! I was actually hunting for this thread earlier today. I've looked it over again to see if I can figure out my quandary but can't seem to make heads or tails of it. Let's see if you ladies can give me some insight or opinions on this.(warning TMI!!!) Hubby and I made love yesterday morning. :blush: Last night I was taking a shower and suddenly this kinda big glob of clear/slightly yellowish color loose jelly blob thing falls out into the shower floor(SORRY FOR TMI!!!). I'm not sure if its from our little escapades that morning or if I've lost my plug or at least part of it. I don't know what to think. Could this be the mucus plug? Or just remnants from him that morning? :blush::blush: I figure that it could be since I'm now 30 weeks. Any insight or opinions on this would be very much appreciated!! Thanks ahead of time!!

i think its ur mucus plug hun, think he may have dislodged it abit!!! if it was 'remains' from that mornings fun :rofl: it wouldnt have been jelly like.
if it was a few days after the fun then it could have been his remains, but this sounds like ur mucus plug!!! xxx


----------



## Kimberly28

Bump. Anyone else have any thoughts or opinions? I have my next appt on wednesday this week and I don't want to sound like a fool or anything when I ask him about "lost plug, now what?". :blush::blush:


----------



## nuttymummy

losing ur plug doesnt mean youll go into labour straight away....u could have days, or weeks left yet. just wait for some more signs of labour i suppose!! theres nothing else we can do xxxxx


----------



## elly75

Nutty, thanks so much for posting this up. :)


----------



## rowanmoon

it's weird b/c sometimes it's difficult to know what to expect. i mean sometimes regular discharge could resemble a mucus plug. but this was a good informative post. thanks!


----------



## pimplebum

just bringing this back to page 1 its good information to know


----------



## fluffystar

Really useful thread


----------

